# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Πρωτη προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής

## kaper

Οπως λεει και ο τιτλος η πρωτη μου προσπάθεια ειναι γεγονος....
Με πολλες αποριες που παρ ολο το διαβασμα που εχω ρηξει τωρα που ηρθε η ωρα μου φαινονται ολα δυσκολα..
Τα πουλακια τα εχω σε ξεχωριστα κλουβακια...θελω να τα βαλω σε 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα αλλα...

1)να βαλω εξ αρχης φωλια και νημα...
2)το χωρισμα να είναι ανοιχτο η κλειστο να βλεπονται δηλ η οχι...

Προετοιμασια εχει γινει μιας και διαβαζω καιρο το φορουμ αυγοτροφη και μειγμα σπορων του jk21..
Εδω φοτο του αρσενικου Timbrado μου

Και εδω το θυληκο timbrado cinnamon

Και τα 2 ειναι απο καλα αίματα απο διαφορετικους εκτροφεις


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## BilakosM

καλησπέρα αδερφέ να τα χαίρεσαι δεν είμαι και ο πιο ειδικός αλλά θα σου πρότεινα να τα βάλεις να βλέπονται και όταν δεις ότι αρχίζουν να ταΐζονται από το χώρισμα να τα ενώσεις εγώ τουλάχιστον αυτό έκανα εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο και με πολλά πουλάκια!!!!

----------


## kaper

Ευχαριστω βασιλη....και για σενα εύχομαι τα καλυτερα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## BilakosM

να είσαι καλά

----------


## kostas karderines

Καλή αρχή!

----------


## kaper

Ευχαριστώ Κώστα και εσυ καλη αναπαραγωγική χρονια να εχεις

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλή αρχή εύχομαι!!

----------


## panos70

Καλως ηλθες στο φορουμ , βαλε και φωλια και λιγο νημα για να μην το ξοδεψεις παιζοντας η θηλυκια, δωσε στα πουλια χορταρικα και φρεσκο αυγουλακι ( μισο) στο καθε ενα  (το πρωι το βαζεις και σε 6 ωρες το βγαζεις για να μην χαλασει) σε μια εβδομαδα ενωνεις τα πουλια και βλεπεις αντιδρασεις ,δλδ αν μαλωνουν η οχι βαζεις αυγοτροφη και πλουσιο μειγμα σε αφθονια , και οπως μεγαλωνει η μερα και εζει ηδη ζεστανει τα πουλια θα σου ζευγαρωσουν ανετα  , οταν δεις οτι η θηλυκια κανει φωλια με το νημα που θα βαλεις  τοτε θα το δουμε

----------


## kaper

Τα ενωσα εδω και μια ωρα και νομιζω ειμαι σε καλο δρομο ξεκινησαν ηδη τα φιλακια και να ταιζονται


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## panos70

μην τα μετακινεις  ασε την ζευγαρωστρα σε ενα σημειο οχι στο εδαφος αλλα ψηλοτερα και να εχει φως ,  μην τα πειραζεις και πολυ δλδ θελουν ησυχια και θα τα κανουν ολα μονα τους

----------


## BilakosM

χμμ τότε δεν ξέρω να σου πω δεν θέλω να σε πάρω στο λαιμό μου ας μας πούνε πιο έμπειρα μέλη

----------


## jk21

Λογικα μπορεις να την τσηκωσεις ολοκληρη τη φωλια απο την πλαστικη της βαση και να δεις πανω στην βαση .Αν δεν μπορεις δες εστω εξωτερικα τα πλαινα της πλαστικης  φωλιας στο σημειο ενωσης με την βαση

----------


## kaper

Θα προσπαθησω να τη σηκωσω ολοκληρη μολις γυρισω σπιτι γιατι λοιπο παλι απο πολυ νωρις...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kaper

Τωρα που σκεφτομαι τι μπορει να φταει πιθανά να φταει το γεγονος οτι αφησα τα ασπορα αυγα μεσα και να στριμωχτηκαν και με τον γεγονος οτι ο πρωτος νεοσος με τον 3 ειχαν 2 μερες διαφορα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jimk1

Όχι δεν είναι αυτή η αιτία, μου έχει συμβεί χωρίς δυσάρεστα αποτελέσματα

----------


## kaper

Θα κοιτάξω το απογευμα για ψειρα θα προσπαθησω να αλλαξω και τσοχα....μπορω να ψεκασω pinex οσο ειναι ο νεοσος μεσα...;  

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kaper

Λοιπόν κοιταξα τι φωλια πολυ καλα την σηκωσα ολη μαζί με την τσοχα κοιταξα το κατω μέρος της τσοχας κοιταξα μεσα στη φωλια δεν ειδα κατι...τωρα τι μπορει να φταει δεν ξερω...
Ο νεοσος παντως π ειναι ζωντανος με βαση την αναπτυξη που εχει ειναι ο πρωτος που γεννηθηκε την κυριακη

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kaper

Μεγαλωσαμε αρκετα και ομορφηναμε με πουπουλακια


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kaper

Καλημερα σε ολους σημερα εβγαλα τη νηματινη φωλια που εφταξαν τα πουλια και αφησα μονο την τσοχα...
Ηταν αρκετα λερωμενη και στο νημα της αλλα και γυρω γυρω...
Ετσι τωρα ειναι και πιο ευρυχωρη..

Εκανα καλα η οχι;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jimk1

Αλλαξε και την τσοχα

----------


## kaper

Την αλλαξα παρατηρησα ομως οτι η καναρα δεν καθεται οπως πριν να ζεστάνει το πουλακι...λετε να μην θελει να το ταισει κιολας;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jimk1

Η καναρες μετα απο καποιες μερες δεν καθονται στην φωλια,το πουλακι ειναι μεγαλο

----------


## kaper

Σημερα ειναι 15 ημερων...ιποτε δημητρη λες να ειναι τυχαίο γιατι μεχρι πριν καθαρισω τη γωλια καθοτανε

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jimk1

Αν ηταν παραπανω μικρα στην φωλια δεν θα καθοταν εδω και καιρο,το πουλακι ειναι μεγαλο τις επομενες μερες θα βγει και απο την φωλια

----------


## kaper

Ναι οντως αφου οταν το εβγαλα για να καθαρισω τη φωλια περπατουσε

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kaper

Κλαρωσε και ο μοναδικος νεοσος 20 ημερων περιπου σημερα απο αυριο ξεκιναω παρακολουθηση και αν τρωει μονος του θα τον χωρησω...
Αυτο ηταν για φετος και δεν θα προχωρησω σε αλλη γεννα..

Οποτε εχουμε και λεμε σαν απολογισμος 6 αυγα 3 ενσπορα 3 τζουφια..
Βγηκαν 3 πουλακια τα 2 δεν επεζησαν το ενα 2 ημερων το αλλο 1 ημερας...
Πιθανα αταιστα...

Πρωτη αναπαραγωγη πολλα συναισθηματα..
Ειχαμε αναπαντεχα, χαρες, λυπες, ενθουσιασμο, απογοήτευση, περιεργια απ ολα ειχε ο μπαχτσες... 
Σαν εμπειρια πολυ καλη και ας ελπισω του χρονου ακομα καλυτερα αν και με βλεπω να κανω στροφη και προς τις καρδερινουλες αν βρω νυφη...

Υ.Γ Ευχαριστω πολυ ολη την παρεα για την βοηθεια που μου εδωσε στα πρωτα μου βήματα...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gtsaka

> Και αυτα εδω τα κοβεις με ενα ψαλιδακι πανευκολα και γινονται ανοιχτου τυπου!! 
> Καλη συνεχεια να εχεις Κωσταντινε!!


Αυτα μπενουν ευκολα και μεγαλο να ειναι το καναρινι νομιζω,μηπως ομως επειδη ειναι μεγαλυτερα απο του κλειστου τυπου υπαρχει περιπτωση να σκαλωσουν πουθενα στο κλουβι και να εχει προβλημα το πουλι?

----------


## kaper

Καλημερα σημερα ξυπνησα και ειδα αυγο στην παλια φωλια πιθανα δεν θα συνεχίσω την αναπαραγωγη οποτε σε αυτη την περιπτωση τη κάνω ; 
Βαζω χωρισμα και το μικρο με την μαμα; 
με τον μπαμπα;
Βαζω πλαστικα αυγα και την αφηνω τα τα κλωσισει;
Χωριζω τελείως τον μικρο σε δικο του κλουβι;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stefos

> Κλαρωσε και ο μοναδικος νεοσος 20 ημερων περιπου σημερα απο αυριο ξεκιναω παρακολουθηση και αν τρωει μονος του θα τον χωρησω...
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Σε καμμιά περίπτωση μην χωρισεις τον νεοσσο από την μάνα του πριν συμπλήρωση 30 ημέρες!!! Τουλάχιστον.......
Για μένα και παραπάνω να μείνει ακόμα καλύτερα!!!

----------


## kaper

Ο μονος λογος που φοβαμαι ειναι επειδη εκαναν νεα αυγα να μην το ξεπουπουλιασουν η το τραυματισουν...
Να τα αφησω δλδ ολα μαζι;
Η με χωρισμα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

με ενα απο τους δυο γονιους 1000 % και ουτε μονο του αλλα σε επαφη μαζι τους 


αν ο πατερας ειναι παρων ,ισως η μανα δεν ταισει και ασχοληθει μονο με τα αυγα που ισως βγουνε ασπορα τα υπολοιπα , αλλα αν το πρωτο ειναι ενσπορο ,πιθανοτατα ειναι και αυτα ,γιατι το σπερμα μενει μερες ζωντανο .Αν παει σε αλλο χωρο και δεν τον ακουει ,μαλλον θα το ταισει αλλα οχι σιγουρα .Πρεπει να κατσεις να εχεις ελεγχο της συμπεριφορας της .Αν χωρισεις διπλα πατερα και μικρο , μαλλον θα το ταισει αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα γινει επιθετικος αν δεν τον ενωνεις λιγο με την συζυγο να ... εκτονωνεται

----------


## jimk1

Αστα οπως ειναι ,εφοσον η καναρα εκανε αυγο στην φωλια δεν θα τραβα φτερα απο το μικρο,σε λιγες μερες που θα απογαλακτιστη το μικρο,βγαζεις πατερα χωριστα,μικρο χωριστα,αφου γεννησε η καναρα ασε την να τελειωσει την γεννα γιατι σιγουρα θα κανει ενσπορα αυγα και ειναι εγκληματικο να της τα χαλασεις

----------

